# attemp # 2for cinny and snow ball



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok since cinny and snowball abandoned the eggs 6 days ago and they are in the mating mood like 4 times a day i,m hoping and praying they succeed this time so any lutinos would be female after i researched cinnys band i found out she is 2 years old no exact hatch date so i made december 1st her hatch day


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Allen, Whats on her band exactly? if AAC is on there i may be able yo help you track her breeder down.

Good luck with this clutch


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it is aac but the breeder moved with no forwarding address


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well they have been doing the dirty deed 2-3 times a day now so time will tell the last time it was over a month before cinny laid any eggs


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to update you all cinny and snowball have been mating 3 times a day last time they mated 6-8 times a day


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok egg 1 has arived so the waiting game starts


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Shame the breeder did this leaving people unable to track them down. Did you do a search from the aac website?

Gratz on the Egg


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

from there and from the club he belonged to


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

how exciting...crossing my fingers for it all to go smoothly


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if all goes well the 29th the first should hatch


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

egg # 2 arived today


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratz on eggie no. 2!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and one more makes 3


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They're building a good clutch!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow i missed this...how exciting more eggies


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

Eggs go 21 days, is that correct? From being first laid? And is that to the exact date? I remember when Bea's eggs (egg) were hatching, and someone had said something about the day has passed for one of them to hatch..and that it was probably too late. So it sounds like it's almost to a science.....that there isn't much _safety_ for an egg being 'overdue' and still being viable...? 
Was just wondering...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

21 days give or take a day or 2 most is 21 days from time they start to sit on them but i have had some 18 and 19 days but the majority is 21 days


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

So over 21 and _most likely _ the eggs are duds?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if they don,t hatch bye day 28 i pull them there have been stories up to 25 days and still hatching


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

Gotcha....was just curious....(or for future reference!) lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no problem at all remeber were here to help everyone


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok looks like attemp 2 is a no go as well will wait till friday before i candle again


----------

